# Alternative to Roli/Continuum for vibrato



## Piano Pete (Feb 1, 2018)

I was wondering if anyone knew of any alternatives to the roli or continuum for vibrato. While I love these instruments, I do not have any space for them, aside from the roli block. Are there any alternative touch pads, or x-y devices, that could be used for applying vibrato?


----------



## EvilDragon (Feb 1, 2018)

Roli can do so much more than just vibrato... So why not get the block?


----------



## macmac (Feb 1, 2018)

Good to know, ED. The Roli was something I wanted to look into down the road after having seen the video. This thread prompts me to ask: can the Block do the same touch / vibrato / slides of the key expression, etc. that can be done in the Seaboard [video]? 

I would figure you'd record the expression as a second take after having originally played the notes on a regular keyboard? or could the results be had with the Leap Motion?


----------



## EvilDragon (Feb 1, 2018)

Depends which block you mean. If you're talking about the 2-octave Seaboard block, it can do everything Seaboard Rise can, so all 5 dimensions.

You can use it to record your first actual take, once you get acquainted with it and practice. 


One of these days I'm gonna get a Rise 49...


----------



## samphony (Feb 1, 2018)

I’m ordering the Rise. Played around with the block m and seaboard block and man that convinced me. Playing instruments like violin or trumpet is on another level.


----------



## Piano Pete (Feb 1, 2018)

I guess I could always just move some stuff out of the way haha.


--Edit--

Ed, is there an octave switch on the block?


----------



## macmac (Feb 1, 2018)

Yeah, I like the Rise 49 too. For years now I've been using an older 61-key synth with good action. Like the NI one too...wonder if the Rise could be the only one though, might miss a regular keyboard.

I didn't know they came out with this keyboard block...had to look it up. I thought you were referring to those little blocks.


----------



## pmcrockett (Feb 1, 2018)

If you have a tablet and Lemur, I can hook you up with a Lemur project that will read the speed and location of taps on the screen and convert it to vibrato speed and intensity. It's intended for stuff like Audio Modeling instruments that read speed and intensity separately.


----------



## EvilDragon (Feb 1, 2018)

Piano Pete said:


> Ed, is there an octave switch on the block?



Nope, gotta get another block for those controls, I think (so you'd be getting Seaboard Block and Live Block). At that point might as well get a Rise 25 or 49 if you have that space.


Note that this is a really SLIM device, if you have some room on top of your regular 88 key controller (if you use one), Rise can probably fit there.


----------



## macmac (Feb 2, 2018)

EvilDragon said:


> Nope, gotta get another block for those controls, I think (so you'd be getting Seaboard Block and Live Block). At that point might as well get a Rise 25 or 49 if you have that space.



Although the Block doesn't have an octave switch, if you recorded your passage in the octave it uses, can the MIDI notes be later transposed in the DAW to the octave you want where it will take all their MPE info with them?


----------



## EvilDragon (Feb 2, 2018)

Of course. MPE just means each voice gets a dedicated MIDI channel. So you just need to carry all the other channel data along with the note.

But no need for that if you get the Live Block as well, which does have octave switching.


----------



## dathyr1 (Feb 2, 2018)

I have the Seaboard Rise 49 and the size of the keyboard is 34 inches by 8 inches. The height of the keyboard is very thin and has a nice weight to the keyboard. Fits nicely on my desk and only takes up only about 1/3 of it. I got my Seaboard before they came out with the Blocks. Blocks are cool but I like the standard size keyboard. The MPE features of the keyboard are awesome and still learning how to setup some of my instruments that don't have MPE to use some of the features, but it is easy to do. i can quickly change octaves with the keyboard. All the controls are to the left of actual keys. I can do solos a little quicker without having the black keys that stick up on a normal keyboard. If I have the MPE features turned up with their three built in sliders, I do have to be fairly precise on key striking or you will get an off tuning sound. i can always adjust those MPE effects to take away mis-strikes of sounds on the keyboard. There are 2 full length of the keyboard sliders, above and below the actual keys. All in all, i really like the Rise 49. i hope more music designers add MPE to their libraries.

I just got a newsletter today from ROLI saying that MPE has been officially adopted to the MIDI standard.


----------



## Loïc D (Feb 2, 2018)

There's the French Joué board. https://www.play-joue.com/en/

I ordered one when they were fundraising (early bird price) on Kickstarter last year and now I have to wait for delivery within a few weeks. I'll let you know.


----------



## Piano Pete (Feb 2, 2018)

Looks very interesting. Let me know what you think about it.


----------



## Piano Pete (Feb 2, 2018)

Just saw something about the Sensel Morph, looks almost like the Joué.


----------



## bvaughn0402 (Feb 2, 2018)

EvilDragon said:


> Of course. MPE just means each voice gets a dedicated MIDI channel. So you just need to carry all the other channel data along with the note.
> 
> But no need for that if you get the Live Block as well, which does have octave switching.



ED, I have a Roli 49 and LOVE it.

I'm curious if you had exposure to the Hornberg Breath Controller. It is REALLY expensive. But wondering if it is overkill with a Roli.

I'm more a guitar player, so the Roli seemed to make more sense.

But I'm always impressed when I see people control string dynamics via breath.


----------



## pilgrim (Feb 2, 2018)

The Seaboard Block does have octave switching on its own, without any other blocks. The top right and top left of the pad have "<" and ">" markers. If you tap there with reasonable velocity, it switches octaves up and down.


----------



## EvilDragon (Feb 3, 2018)

Oh cool, didn't know that!


----------



## Heinigoldstein (Feb 3, 2018)

If you prefer old fashion keys, I think Touch Keys looks pretty promising. But since it's custom made, I didn't have the chance to have a look at the real thing yet. 

http://touchkeys.co.uk/product/touchkeys-diy-kit


----------



## Lode_Runner (Feb 3, 2018)

Maybe the Expressive E Touche
https://www.expressivee.com/
I don't know if it's software is PC compatible.


----------



## Piano Pete (Feb 3, 2018)

Someone just texted me something that I had completely forgotten about: Linnstrument. My only concern is that the activation area is super small, so the margin for error in taking advantage of the x,y,z axes appears to be extremely tight.


----------



## Piano Pete (Feb 26, 2018)

Do any of you know if the roli lightpad can be used in conjunction with other synthesizers? While I am looking to purchase a rise at this point, yes I caved, I am curious if I could utilize the lightpad as a secondary cc controller for some of my other synths.


----------

